# Park and Ride Chester



## 90374 (May 1, 2005)

The Chester Park and Ride has longer spaces for motorhomes, I would be interested in a list of other towns or citys offering this.

Pete


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

MMM started a list, not sure how far they got - perhaps a current subscriber could assist?
Might be something that could be added to the wild camping list 
or parking options - there is a loose connection [ish ??]

I have used the Chester option in the past, can now offer York.

Grimston Bar, junction of A64 and A1079 P+R with barriers to prevent cars overflowing in - attendant opens for you [also has a good loo block!]
Askham Bar, next to Tesco, Tesco now enforce 2 hour parking restriction.
Designer Centre A64/A19 - P+R next to shopping centre car park 
Foss Islands Road parking at City Wall area - [never tried it !]
P+R fares currently £1.80 
Can also park at National Railway Museum [for £5 - but free entry to museum!]

8)


----------



## 90802 (May 1, 2005)

*P and R,*

twooks, i used the park and ride at york this week, can confirm
good toilet block ,very helpfull attendent opened the gates for us.
allso used park and ride in scarborough, no toilet block, but no gate allso
40 pence into town or seafront, ten minute service.
plenty of park and ride in yorkshire, had a great week.
only minus, site fees £15--- £ 16.50.
willo.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Pete. Which of the Chester Park & Rides is this or are they all the same.
Cheers Sid


----------



## 90374 (May 1, 2005)

The only one I have used is the A41 Whitchurch Road nr the Sainsburys store. I am in Chester tomorrow on the bike so I will check the others and let you know.

Pete


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

twooks said:


> Might be something that could be added to the wild camping list
> or parking options - there is a loose connection [ish ??]
> 
> 8)


That is an excellent idea, surely with all our members we could just about cover every area/ town in the UK.


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

Go on then Helen whaddya waitin4?? :wink:  

Can I please ask that we follow the same format tho'
say Town then County, sorry to be a pedantic @#&&$£, can't help it.
honest :wink: 


8)

ps - you been knicking my spanners again, :roll: turn your back for 5 minutes :roll: :roll:


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Not guilty honest. Have been to busy at work to pinch your spanners.
I would love to start the thread but

1 You can park anywhere in my 'town' of Horsehay (honestly it is called that I am not making it up)

2 Off for two weeks on Sunday so am up to my wellies with getting work and home and packing sorted

But do think it's a good idea, perhaps Nuke will come up with a suggestion :wink: 

PS I'm off to Keswick and Lakes will stick a MH logo in the van, but if anyone sees a Swift Sundance Low profile with a very tired old dear in it and a lively Setter come and say Hi


----------



## 88923 (May 10, 2005)

check out the Little Roodee in Chester near the Racecourse. Overnight stays possible and all within 3 mins of the city centre. From the city centre you can cycle to the Zoo, Ellesmere Port Boat Museum or out towards south Cheshire all along the canal towpath. Contact me for cycle maps of the Chester area or anywhere in Cheshire - [email protected] or for any other info on touring around Cheshire.

Banjo


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

*Chester Park and ride*

If you are staying overnight, try Nether wood house on the A41 by Waverton. It's as good as aClub site with hookups. It is on the canal 15 min walk along the towpath to the Cheshire Cat for some excellent food.
15 min cycle along towpath into Chester or a bus stops outside to the centre of the City. A taxi back is about £6. a Garage about 200yds from the site sells basic provisions and papers. :roll:


----------

